# Anawbs 2008



## RussTaylor (3/7/08)

The Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide and the Blackwood Winemakers and Brewers Club are proud to announce the 29th Australian National Wine and Beer Show. ANAWBS is the longest continually running amateur brewing show with an Australia wide entry base. 

We are also home to the Mash Paddle competition - one of the most prestigious honours in all grain home brewing. The year it's the Maibock

The show will be held in Adelaide, with beer judging on Friday 3 and Sunday 5 October. Presentation day is Sunday 12 October. Entries close on 26th September. 

We have again organised for free transport from 4 collection points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Brisbane. Closing date for entry via these collection points is Friday 19 September. 

Full details of collection points, classes, style guidelines etc can be found on the ANAWBS website. 

A show like this needs lots of help, so if anyone is interested in participating as a judge, steward or sponsor please contact me via email or PM.


----------



## wee stu (15/7/08)

Best of luck to everyone entering ANAWBS this year.

For a variety of reasons (linked to health and work concerns) I have had to withdraw my involvement this year and for the foreseeable future.

The comp is in great hands though, and I am sure it shall continue to grow from strength to strength.

awrabest

stu


----------



## Tony (15/7/08)

Thanks for your work in the past with this fantastic profesionally run comp Stu.......... all past entrants apreciate it!.

I wont be entering anything this year either due to my beers health concerns  

Good luck to all

cheers


----------



## dicko (15/7/08)

Hi Stu,

I hope all is OK.
I haven't been able to catch up with you in recent times but I think we all know the effort that you have put in to the running and promotion of these compititions.
Take it easy old mate and we hope to catch up with you in the near future.
Don't forget that if you are ever in my area then you will be most welcome to call and stay if you wish.  

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (15/7/08)

Must add my thanks Stu, very professional comp, organisation plus. Thanks for your input in the past, all the best.


Screwy


----------



## Aaron (15/7/08)

Look forward to it. Should have some brews ready. I am ready for judging duties again.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/7/08)

Thanks for your efforts in the past Stu - much appreciated.

Thanks to you too for the heads up Russ. After last year I am a tiny bit hooked, so I have several beers planned for this year.

Mind you the chances of doing anything other than proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that last year was a complete fluke are fairly slim... but you never know. I certainly don't plan to die wondering.

Thirsty


----------



## Barry (16/7/08)

Thanks Stu for your effort, time and dedication, much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## RussTaylor (21/8/08)

Just over a month to go. Entries close on 26th September for brewers in SA and the 19th September for inter-state entries. 

We have some great wines for our fundraiser this year, check them out at http://www.anawbs.org.au/fundraising.html

If you're interested stewarding or judging, please signup here - http://www.anawbs.org.au/registration/beerjudge.html

*What's a steward?*
A steward serves to help the judges. Stewards ensure that the judges have all of the judging materials they need including judging forms, pencils, cups, bottle openers, water, and bread or crackers. During the judging, they double check all of the competition forms to be sure they have been properly filled out and that the math has been done correctly.

Judging is an intensive process, and the stewards play a key role in making sure all goes smoothly. Serving as a steward is an excellent means of learning about beer evaluation and is usually the first step in becoming a beer judge.


----------



## Screwtop (21/8/08)

Tony said:


> Thanks for your work in the past with this fantastic profesionally run comp Stu.......... all past entrants apreciate it!.



+1 Hear, Hear

All the best Stu and thanks.

Screwy


----------



## RussTaylor (25/9/08)

One day to go folks

Adelaide drop off point is: Winequip Products, 4 Hender Av Magill and they'll be open until close of business on Friday.


----------



## Adamt (25/9/08)

Might be about time to get some entries in then! 

How's the steward recruiting going? I may be able to make at least one of the judging days if there is a shortage.


----------



## tdh (25/9/08)

Winequip knocks off at 5pm on Friday and not open Saturday.



RussTaylor said:


> One day to go folks
> 
> Adelaide drop off point is: Winequip Products, 4 Hender Av Magill and they'll be open until close of business on Friday.


----------



## RussTaylor (25/9/08)

Adamt said:


> Might be about time to get some entries in then!
> 
> How's the steward recruiting going? I may be able to make at least one of the judging days if there is a shortage.



Brad's organising the Stewards, I'll PM you. :icon_cheers:


----------



## RussTaylor (8/10/08)

Judging is complete and I'll post the full results on the website after the presentation on 12th October - wine judging is currently running. 

Everything on the day seemed to run very smoothly, so hopefully everyone is happy. Thanks to Wee Stu for all of the previous relationships he's forged with judges and sponsors - it made my job a lot easier. 

Unfortunately we have had problems with a Depot drop off point this year. We only just received the WA entries yesterday, which obviously is too late to judge in the main ANAWBS event. All entrants involved have been contacted and we will be conducting a special WA judging in the next week or so (date to be decided). Everyone will receive judging sheets, medals and there'll be a trophy or two awarded as well. We are very sorry this occurred and we will do everything possible to ensure it doesn't happen again.

This year we had
279 beers judged in 
21 classes, by 
20 judges drawn from BJCP, AHB and the professional brewing communities with
5 breweries represented (many thanks to Yorke Brewing, Gulf Brewery, Lion Nathan, Coopers and Regency Campus Brewery)
8 stewards over the two days
2 people doing computer admin and data entry
countless others involved in bottle collection, sorting and site set up in the days before.

Many thanks to the judges, stewards, volunteers and generous sponsors - the show wouldn't happen without them - but most importantly thanks to the many brewers who took the time and trouble to enter. 

Regards
Russell


----------



## RussTaylor (12/10/08)

Some photos from judging. Sorry for the quality, my camera got set to night/party...

Chris O'Sullivan and Aaron




Chris Sheehan and Peter Jamieson



Justin Murdock, Jason Burdett and Jonathon Carroll



Rashy



Rob Smith and Peter Fitz



Steve Court



Stewards Day 1



Stewards Day 2


----------



## Adamt (12/10/08)

Thanks Russ for not putting my bristly mug up here! h34r:


----------



## RussTaylor (13/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Thanks Russ for not putting my bristly mug up here! h34r:



Well that was just asking for it...  

John, Justin and Adam


----------



## Adamt (13/10/08)

I look like one of the Children of the Corn.


----------



## domonsura (13/10/08)

Adamt said:


> I look like one of the Children of the Corn.



:lol: yes.

yes you do..........:lol: oooooooeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooo


----------



## JSB (13/10/08)

Still have nightmares from that movie !!!!!!!!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Rudy (8/12/08)

The ANAWBS results book arrived in the post today, check your letter box!


----------



## lonte (12/2/09)

Any idea what the 2009 Mash Paddle style is?


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/09)

lonte said:


> Any idea what the 2009 Mash Paddle style is?




Great comp, everything runs like clockwork (well seems to for us out of state entrants :lol thanks guys. So yeah, whats up for 2009???


----------



## RussTaylor (13/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> Great comp, everything runs like clockwork (well seems to for us out of state entrants :lol thanks guys. So yeah, whats up for 2009???



Announcement will be made this weekend...stay tuned...


----------

